# What happened that night in september 94



## DampDevil (Aug 4, 2021)

In late September 1994 the cruise ship Ms Estonia sank in a way that should not have been possible. 989 passengers went on the boat, 852 never made it off.



So much is off when you look into this case. The people who were in charge that day are still alive and can be held accountable.
So let's start with the way she sank. Officially the bow visor completely fell off. Allowing 1500 ton of water to flow into the car deck unhindered. Even tho the car ramp remained closed until she rested on the Baltic bottom. But, early sonar show that the visor was still attached, Sweden claim they found it 1 mile west of the ship!



There are also water proof doors to the cabins below the cardeck, these alone should have forced her to capsize, not sink In less than 1 hour. Witnesses say they saw water flowing outside those cabins, indicating there must have been a hole in the hull. 2 large metallic bangs could be heard before the water started flowing.

Thankfully new investigations have started again, we will have much clearer images to go from. The first one was a joke. JAIC, a joint Scandinavian disaste committee used forged customs documents, they claim to have never investigated the cardeck due to risk. Funny thing is, their own footage shows how someone has cut the railings off the still closed car ramp for easier access. This happened within days of the "accident". The Swedish Prime Minister Carl Bildt knew within 14 hours that the ship sank because they dropped the bow visor. Before any dives had been commissioned. He said so in a tv interview. JAIC also said "there are no holes in the hull" but new investigations have found several... 

Hole, found by Swedish Dplay documentary 2019. 

New sonar image from 2021 and Carl Bildt


In 94,  we here in Sweden got a new PM. Both Bildt and the new one promised to salvage the ship and bring home our fallen victims. But that would change fast. Now they intend to encase Estonia in concrete and declare diving restrictions on international waters. Outrage from family and the way she is lying in mud made those efforts go to waste. They did manage to pour many tons of stone, sand and gravel. 

Suddenly a customs agent steps forward. He says that the 2 weeks prior to the sinking he had been ordered to let certain trucks through. Orders came from the top. He could not confirm these shipments on the night of the disaster, he was on vacation that night. It turns out Sweden have smuggled military goods on a civilian ferry. Stolen Russian goods, this was just as the could war ended and the Russians withdrew it military. They had a huge navalbase in Estonia.  An official investigation was started. Nothing came of it, sure, those 2 weeks we had goods on the ship, but nothing indicated that smuggling was occurring on that very night. 
Of course not.
The man who investigated this was/is called Johan Hirshfeldt. He destroyed all his notes after he was done, together with all his collected evidence. A disgrace. 

Johan Hirschfeldt

The official investigation is a joke. It is full of holes. Like not talking to survivors?! No need I guess when the bow visor narrative was set only 14h in. The new investigations have already been disturbed from a underwater actor. The sidescan sonar was blocked, the scientists on board the vessel all agreed, their equipment was OK. Google only allows me to find Swedish sources on it. 

As the new investigations start I feel we deserved a thread on Estonia. This could be one of history's largest massmurders and a cover up to boot. Please add more. I am on my tablet and feel a bit constricted ATM.


----------



## Akanah (Aug 7, 2021)

I was November 1994 (at my 6. birthday) at the baltic sea for the cure and most time we must stay in because of a great storm. I did not like it to stay in because the storm was very interessting for me. There were many colored clouds and great lightnings over the baltic sea. People were afraid of it but I was fascinated. I remember this time was very dark. Many days were in darkness. This storm must took very long and could not be a normal storm. Could this information helps you ?


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2021)

DampDevil said:


> Google only allows me to find Swedish sources on it.


I don't know what you can't find, but I found this:

2005 Article:
_The most likely explanation is that British intelligence was behind the smuggling operation, working with the Swedes, and that a mine was placed by people acting for the Russian government in an attempt to stop them. The Russian mine was designed to prevent the Estonia from completing its journey, to damage it and force it back to port. The aim was to stop the specific shipment or the smuggling operation in general - or possibly just to issue a warning to western intelligence agencies. But the operation went wrong and the mine caused more damage than was intended, possibly because of the poor state of repair of the locks on the bow door. The ship sank and 852 people died.

The British and Swedish governments were secretly using public transport to smuggle stolen Russian military equipment. Did the Russians find out about it and warn them to stop? We may never know, but it is clear that the western intelligence agencies were taking a risk by using the Estonia, in effect turning the passengers on the ferry into a form of human shield. The major signatories to the treaty - Britain, Russia and Sweden - still have every reason to want the truth about the disaster buried._


Latest news:
Were the Russians behind it?

_The documentary reveals that an official Swedish report admitted that the MS Estonia had been used by Swedish forces to smuggle Russian military technology out of the Estonian capital of Tallinn in the weeks before the sinking.

It also reports allegations made by Swedish customs boss Lennart Henriksson that MI6 had been involved in this highly sensitive and potentially very dangerous smuggling operation.

The television show names known MI6 agent Richard Tomlinson as confirming this story to investigative reporter Stephen Davis in 1998._

This is a guy with a different opinion:

_Personally I have concluded that the ship was sunk by sabotage using explosives, i.e. hull leakages from inside/out caused by bombs. Estonian extremists hating Russia smuggled and sold Russian military equipment and other Estonian extremists wanted a share of the profit ... and they didn't agree. The tragedy is a 100% Estonian affair that could have been avoided by paying a small ransom!
[...]
But what happened?

9 July 2021 Swedish and Estonian "experts" started to investigate!

A little later they found the ramp (!) of the superstructure open.

22 July 2021 new pictures were taken!

And that was all! No questions about sabotage and damages to the hull sinking the ship 1994!  _
The above site has also a link to another site, an interview with Davis, who made the documentary:

_Fantastic and unlikely conspiracy theories are useful for governments trying to keep blunders or deliberate acts secret, he explains.

"How better to disguise an actual conspiracy than to surround it with invented conspiracies - and the more outlandish the better.

"Legitimate journalists asking questions can be lumped in with the lunatic fringe."_


----------



## Akanah (Aug 9, 2021)

It seems to be ship-catastrophes are methaphers for bigger events. The titanic-catastrophe could be the fertilized of earth. The leak of estonia is like a cross. It could be the symbol for the crucifixion Jesus in space. But I don´t tink it was a nova-explosion but a division of earth in two embryos which are still connected in tibet and hawai. For me the storm of 1994 was a cosmic storm.


----------



## DampDevil (Sep 12, 2021)

Some new information has come up during the summer investigation. First, they were going to do a side-scan sonar sweep and then do the camera dives next year (2022)
But during the sonar scanning, something beneath the surface scrambled the signal. So they had to abort. After careful consideration, all experts onboard agreed. This was a result of sabotage. All the equipment was in order.  So someone was actually down there with a submarine to actively hinder the investigation efforts. This should have been a bombshell news headline But no. Pretty much dead silence in the Swedish media. 

But this had the opposite effect on the investigating team. The water was nice and clear so they moved up the schedule and sent in the ROV this summer instead. Since it is hardwired "they" could not stop it by signal jamming. We now have clear evidence of explosions. According to the article I read, they have found another big hole in the hull, to the car deck. The sheet metal is pointing outwards. A.k.a could only have been made by an explosion. This is what Jutta Rabe claimed to have found 20 damn years ago. 

The best part about this, the funding for the ROV mission was in large part paid for by an Estonian newspaper, for the exclusive right to publish them. e are only a few weeks away from revealing every single image. They are taking 22.000 stills to make 1 huge model of the ship as she lies now. Every little dent will be visible. And now, when the ramp has been pulled off, I expect we will see clear signs of people working on the car deck to dig out the smuggled materials. If they drove on last, their truck should be in the bottom of the car pile, the ship stood up straight, with the bow in the air. Every car would have tumbled down into a huge pile. 

This COULD be the straw that breaks the camel's back. Heads could be rolling next year...


----------

